

Data center fabric, the next-generation Facebook data center network - fred256
https://code.facebook.com/posts/360346274145943/introducing-data-center-fabric-the-next-generation-facebook-data-center-network/

======
ChuckMcM
Ok this is pretty slick. It always annoyed me that Arista, Juniper, IBM,
everyone was trying to tie me into their poorly implemented VLAG structure
rather than just give me solid and inexpensive layer 2 performance for
connectivity and let me worry about the aggregation. Looks like Facebook has
done an excellent job at that, and I suspect it caught both Amazon and Google
off guard. Anyone know if FB is planning EC2/GAE type offerings? Looks like
they could do it better than either Amazon or Google with this architecture
backing them up.

